# White Pletinckx Pics?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Does anyone have a photo of the White Pletinckx racing pigeon they could share? Please respond to this message board if you can. I have not been able to find a site on the net with any pictures.

Thanks,

d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I do not have a picture of this bird. I have never heard of it. If you locate a picture, I would sure appreciate your sharing it with us.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

BTW: If you ever see old film footage of Disneyland, they're the same white pigeons that Walt Disney used to fly at his park. They are a special strain of racing stock that a Belgian breeder (by the same name) developed that won many races with. They only became available to the public after his death when Walt Disney acquired some for his theme park.



> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *I do not have a picture of this bird. I have never heard of it. If you locate a picture, I would sure appreciate your sharing it with us.
> Thanks,
> Carl*


----------



## Ken Houston (Nov 11, 2021)

This post is from 2021, I acquired some pure Plentickx that are basically impossible to purchase that are not crossed. If anyone say they have these rare birds it’s very easy to tell truth from lie, just look into the eyes of the birds , they may look bull but they are a Deep Piercing Red with a body of stallion structure.


----------



## Ken Houston (Nov 11, 2021)

I have pictures of my Pure Plentickx’s


----------

